# crumbling cindercrete blocks in outer basement wall



## crumbling cinder (Jun 2, 2009)

We noticed there was flaking off of the outer edges of the cindercrete blocks which face West on our basement wall. It is isolated to above the ground. It is getting worse. some blocks have lost a chunk as thick as 2 inches. We have dug below the ground, there is no evidence of damage. There is also no damage inside the house. How can we replace the individual crumbling blocks?


----------



## glennjanie (Aug 27, 2009)

Welcome Crumbling:
The blocks are breaking down because of water penetration and freezing. The blocks could be chiseled out one at a time and replaced, then they need to be protected from the rain either with flashing or block filler and paint.
Glenn


----------

